# Puppy cut



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm wondering if many of you keep your havs in a puppy cut, and what are the pros and cons? I'm wondering what they look like in puppy cuts. Could some of you post pictures? It's hard to imagine Buster in short hair!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Lakelauren said:


> Hi all,
> I'm wondering if many of you keep your havs in a puppy cut, and what are the pros and cons? I'm wondering what they look like in puppy cuts. Could some of you post pictures? It's hard to imagine Buster in short hair!


I just had my 10 month old Hav groomed in a puppy cut. I was so nervous about doing it, it I'm very glad I did. I loved his long hair, but the grooming was quite extensive and I decided to try the puppy cut. He so incredibly soft! Like a chenille blanket. My husband and I love the way he looks and will probably keep him like this year round. I'll post a few before and after pictures for you. Good luck with your decision! 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is one of Cassie from last week, about a week after her last trim. We have her legs at 1/4 inch and her body at 1/2 inch and ears and tail long. She goes every 6-8 weeks. Costs more than my own haircuts done about the same times!

I just feel that upkeep for the long hair is more than I want to cope with and I love her puppy look which this cut retains. Baths in between groomer visits are easy with the puppy cut, quick drying etc.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's Scout in a puppy cut a 9 months old and now at almost 5 years.
View attachment 138729


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

My favorite part about these forums. The pictures! Lookit all those sweeties!:cheer2:


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I might let Bodie's ears grow a little. 🙂


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

JulieB said:


> I just had my 10 month old Hav groomed in a puppy cut. I was so nervous about doing it, it I'm very glad I did. I loved his long hair, but the grooming was quite extensive and I decided to try the puppy cut. He so incredibly soft! Like a chenille blanket. My husband and I love the way he looks and will probably keep him like this year round. I'll post a few before and after pictures for you. Good luck with your decision!
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


He looks adorable in his puppy cut Julie! Everytime the groomer comes we debate if Scout should be trimmed. My husband doesn't want his coat cut, so he wouldn't be too happy with me.  He just recently told me some little boy at the park said Scout looked liked a walking pillow. :grin2:


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

How does the groomer cut the hair? Just scissors? Is it possible to do myself? I love his mop look!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

JulieB said:


> I just had my 10 month old Hav groomed in a puppy cut. I was so nervous about doing it, it I'm very glad I did. I loved his long hair, but the grooming was quite extensive and I decided to try the puppy cut. He so incredibly soft! Like a chenille blanket. My husband and I love the way he looks and will probably keep him like this year round. I'll post a few before and after pictures for you. Good luck with your decision!
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


Just love Bodie's puppy cut!&#128525;&#128525;&#128149; He is adorable. Did the groomer use the clippers or just the scissors?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Here's Scout in a puppy cut a 9 months old and now at almost 5 years.
> View attachment 138729
> View attachment 138761
> 
> ...


Scout is so cute!❤&#128525;


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

00


Cassandra said:


> Here is one of Cassie from last week, about a week after her last trim. We have her legs at 1/4 inch and her body at 1/2 inch and ears and tail long. She goes every 6-8 weeks. Costs more than my own haircuts done about the same times!
> 
> I just feel that upkeep for the long hair is more than I want to cope with and I love her puppy look which this cut retains. Baths in between groomer visits are easy with the puppy cut, quick drying etc.


Cassie is a cutie.&#128149;


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is Molly in one of her puppy cuts. Your boy is so cute. I love the long hair on him but I think he will look cute cut shorter too! When I first had Molly trimmed it was scissor cut. Now my groomer uses both clippers and scissors on her.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Lakelauren said:


> Hi all,
> I'm wondering if many of you keep your havs in a puppy cut, and what are the pros and cons? I'm wondering what they look like in puppy cuts. Could some of you post pictures? It's hard to imagine Buster in short hair!





Lisa T. said:


> Just love Bodie's puppy cut!&#128525;&#128525;&#128149; He is adorable. Did the groomer use the clippers or just the scissors?


She used clippers.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

JulieB said:


> She used clippers.


Clippers for the body and scissors for the face and ears I imagine. &#128578;


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Here is Molly in one of her puppy cuts. Your boy is so cute. I love the long hair on him but I think he will look cute cut shorter too! When I first had Molly trimmed it was scissor cut. Now my groomer uses both clippers and scissors on her.


She's so cute. How long is her hair on her body? When Rudy was in a puppy cut, the groomer used the clippers with the E blade. That left Rudy with the longest length if using clippers. It was close 1 1/2 to 2 inches in length.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> She's so cute. How long is her hair on her body? When Rudy was in a puppy cut, the groomer used the clippers with the E blade. That left Rudy with the longest length if using clippers. It was close 1 1/2 to 2 inches in length.


I don't know the blade specifics for this cut but I bet is was about 1 1/2 inches. She is a little shorter after her last cut, maybe an inch long this time. Molly hates to be brushed so it is easier for us both!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a groomer come and do Pixel now (she's my only one in a puppy cut) but I did her myself the first couple of times. 

I would actually continue to clip her myself, but I want to keep using this groomer, because she also combs my other two out when I am away, and that is REALLY important to me. So having her come very 8 weeks for Pixel means that all the dogs are familiar with her, and we are always on her radar.

Here is a picture of Pixel the first time I cut her down. I did it with scissors. The groomer uses clippers. The results are similar, but it takes a lot less time!  The second photo is a photo of her just before I cut her down. She is very petite, and I just felt that in long hair, she looked like a little kid wearing Grandma's fur coat.  The third photo ia all of mine together, Pixel in a puppy cut (though it was just before she got trimmed again, so about as long as I let her get) and the other two with natural hair. I think Kodi and Panda both look better in long hair, but I love Pixel in her puppy cut!


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Molly is adorable and looks so much like Buster! If I could go to your groomer I'd be more likely to do it. About how long is her hair cut to?


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Although there are some amazingly beautiful long haired Havanese dogs on this site, we preferred to keep Kirby in a puppy cut all his life and will do the same with Opie. I love the puppy cut, I must admit!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I keep Max in the "longest puppy cut" possible. The groomer uses the longest attachment comb with her clippers which is an "E" comb (1"). (Anything longer would have to be cut with scissors rather than clippers. Most groomers in my area do NOT give scissor cuts due to the time and expertise needed.) I like the legs a little shorter so a "C" comb (7/8") works well. Since the clippers are used in the same direction as the hair grows, the overall length is about 2" on his body. 

Our groomer mentioned that many people like a shorter "puppy cut" which is about 1" length all over the head, legs and face ... so be very specific with what you want. A "#1" attachment comb (1/2") would likely work for that length.

You should also be specific about how you want the face trimmed. I do not trim under Max's eyes at all which has helped eliminate tear staining. I keep Max's beard longer so he looks more like a boy. I also request minimal ear and tail trimming.

Here are a few pictures of Max in a puppy cut...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I really like Max's haircut. He looks so cute!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I keep Perry in a puppy cut. The first picture is his first trip to the groomer's last December (clippers), the 2nd is a scissor cut here in kampala (and a good example about why a bad scissor cut is really bad  ) 

I've also trimmed him once myself since then - I don't have clippers (yet) but found that if I scissor with the hair between my fingers (like you see a hairdresser do to people) it's about at the length I like. I also like his face, legs and tail a little fuller (plus I am pretty bad at cutting his face so far), so leave them longer. I don't have a picture from the cut I did (but think I did ok, if I do say so myself)

I'm not sure what comb/ guard they use on the clippers - but I do like his legs a little heavier than his body (I think I've seen it described as 'column legs') in part because he's got a really crooked left leg and it looks less weird with longer hair 

I will be asking the groomer (in the US) to let his face be a little fuller/ rounder next time, and probably will keep the ears a little longer as well.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> I keep Max in the "longest puppy cut" possible. The groomer uses the longest attachment comb with her clippers which is an "E" comb (1"). (Anything longer would have to be cut with scissors rather than clippers. Most groomers in my area do NOT give scissor cuts due to the time and expertise needed.) I like the legs a little shorter so a "C" comb (7/8") works well. Since the clippers are used in the same direction as the hair grows, the overall length is about 2" on his body.
> 
> Our groomer mentioned that many people like a shorter "puppy cut" which is about 1" length all over the head, legs and face ... so be very specific with what you want. A "#1" attachment comb (1/2") would likely work for that length.
> 
> ...


Your pups are adorable.&#128522;
My groomer uses the same attachments when Rudy gets a puppy cut. I also tell her NOT TO TOUCH the eye area. I also tell her not to touch the ears or tail. I do have his hair cut under his chin though. His beard would get too messy and sticky... and he hates to have it combed. I also ask that his underneath tummy hair is cut short . Lately when we go to the groomers, we don't cut the body hair, but clean up everything else. He's almost 2 and the mats have subsided.&#128515;


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I keep Perry in a puppy cut. The first picture is his first trip to the groomer's last December (clippers), the 2nd is a scissor cut here in kampala (and a good example about why a bad scissor cut is really bad  )
> 
> I've also trimmed him once myself since then - I don't have clippers (yet) but found that if I scissor with the hair between my fingers (like you see a hairdresser do to people) it's about at the length I like. I also like his face, legs and tail a little fuller (plus I am pretty bad at cutting his face so far), so leave them longer. I don't have a picture from the cut I did (but think I did ok, if I do say so myself)
> 
> ...


Awwww. Perry is so cute. I love the puppy cut on him!&#128525;


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Perry is darling!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Perry*



Lisa T. said:


> Awwww. Perry is so cute. I love the puppy cut on him!&#128525;


Thanks (and Thanks Heather as well), his hair is a bit kinky/ wavy and I think that when he gets longer it just looks messy all the time so I think he looks better (and it's easier for me so win-win) with a puppy cut.


----------



## Sueb (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello all,

Newbie to the forum and it's been such a help. The pics of your pups are great! Perfect timing on this thread, as my Ginger, 7 mths is scheduled for her first haircut next week. Love the puppy cut but breeder warns me she'll lose most of her color. So maybe I'll go with 1 1/2 - 2" length to save some of it. What I'd really like to know is how you all keep their eyes so clear of hair. As you can see, Ginger gets tortured each morning with a topknot ponytail. (She's a trooper about it!) but her face hair is alway in her eyes and I'm constantly pulling out those gross goobers. Are you trimming around their eyes, or do I just have to be patient until her hair grows longer. Her stalk hair is all over the place! And we clean and comb her face everyday. Tried cutting the hair a little around her eyes when she was 3 mths and I'll never do that again, as it was sticking in her eyes as it was growing back. Looking forward to any and all advice. Thank you!!
Sue


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a bunch of gorgeous dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sueb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie to the forum and it's been such a help. The pics of your pups are great! Perfect timing on this thread, as my Ginger, 7 mths is scheduled for her first haircut next week. Love the puppy cut but breeder warns me she'll lose most of her color. So maybe I'll go with 1 1/2 - 2" length to save some of it. What I'd really like to know is how you all keep their eyes so clear of hair. As you can see, Ginger gets tortured each morning with a topknot ponytail. (She's a trooper about it!) but her face hair is alway in her eyes and I'm constantly pulling out those gross goobers. Are you trimming around their eyes, or do I just have to be patient until her hair grows longer. Her stalk hair is all over the place! And we clean and comb her face everyday. Tried cutting the hair a little around her eyes when she was 3 mths and I'll never do that again, as it was sticking in her eyes as it was growing back. Looking forward to any and all advice. Thank you!!
> Sue


If her color is going to grow out, it is going to grow out. putting her in a puppy cut will make it happen faster, but it will happen anyway.

All the photos you see of Havanese with their "perfect faces" is just after the dog is groomed, just like your girl! :laugh: look at the photo of Panda at the trial on Sunday. That's how she looks, even after being in her crate at a trial, when she hasn't really had a chance to REALLY mess herself up!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is a closeup shot of Cassie's face. I want to see her eyes and don't want to have a top knot hassle ( although I think those who have them look adorable). I do have to commit to regular haircuts to keep it this short, but it is a look I like. She is a bit of a tomboy rather than dainty personality, so "short and sassy" fits her.

Right after a trim, her top looks like a mohawk, but it lies down flatter after a week or so. All of their coats are slightly different, so it can be something you have to work with groomer to get what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Cassie is so cute!😍 Love the cut!


----------



## Tillerys2 (Jan 16, 2017)

We keep our 2 seven month olds in puppy cuts because we are lake rats and the long hair would not work. We have had one good cut and one bad trim so things can happen. Boys took their first boat ride this past weekend and wife and sister-in-law did not want them to be alone with hair in their eyes. Also lots of rope toys at the lake.


----------

